# opinions please: trip edge vs trip moldboard



## buyamerican (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a fisher with a trip edge and love it. I'm looking at the blizzard with the moldboard trip for my new truck. What are the advantages and disadvantages of the full moldboard trip vs the edge trip?? 

BTW, the blizzard is $1000 cheaper, is this a case of "you get what you pay for"???? Should I pay the extra cash and stick with fisher?????

This isn't a pissing contest, I'm just looking for honest opinions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

western makes a full trip and is made by fisher or they are owned by the same CO. Blizzard makes a good blade from what I have heard and what I have seen, looks built well but I have never ran one. If its a V blade then I much prefer the trip edge. in a staright blade its more of a personbal prference thing I think but I may lean twards fill trip IMO


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

I have had experiance with both. I like the full trip but it is all personel preferance. 
Hidden curbs can be taller than the trip edge and give you quite a jolt. 
I had problems with gravel, branchs, etc getting stuck in the trip edge, when it tripped, and the edge not being able to completly return to the corrrect position.
I never had good luck with the trip edge plow company but it had little to do with the edge.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

buyamerican,

You must be referring to a "regular" Blizzard being cheaper than a Fisher. 

If your content with a "regular" straight blade, then there are a LOT of choices you can make, as many plow manufacturers make a VERY good "regular" straight blade.

Why are you NOT going with a multiposition snowplow? There are SO many reasons to go with one these days.

As for trip-edge vs. full trip.....I personally feel the trip-edge is over-rated. The first time you hit a 10" curb (even at a very slow speed) with a tripedge type plow you'll understand why. You can not trip over anything that is higher then the hinge height. Hiniker makes a nice high hinged trip edge.


----------



## buyamerican (Oct 15, 2004)

*let me be more specific*

I'm looking at the 760LT vs the 7.5' RD fisher MM2. $2795 for the Blizzard, $3795 for the fisher, both installed.

I only do my own driveway (gravel) and occasionally stop for flag-downs, again only driveways.

The plow is going on a 04 1500 silverado, reg cab, short box.

My 7.5' fisher lasted 10 years with still a lot of life left. I've only used a trip edge and wasn't sure how the full moldboard trip was.

I have no need for a v plow, nor do I want to pay for it. I like the western ultra mount too, but never owned one and the price is the same as the fisher MM2. Since I know (and like) the fisher, I would stick to that for the same price.

I don't mind paying more for the fisher if it's worth the extra. I'd rather save $1000 if they are equal.

thanks.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Sorry, I didn't know you were talking about a 1500. Now your only in the "regular" blade classification.

Between those two...I'd go with the Blizzard. It's lighter, cheaper, no lift chain.

Dealer proximity?


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Boss does make a 7'6" v plow that I have seen on many 1500 (1/2 ton) trucks....


----------



## buyamerican (Oct 15, 2004)

*dealer is about 40 miles*

It's kinda far, but since I cross the border into NH, I save sales tax (5%), so it's kinda worth it. Dependability is an issue though, I don't want to be doing a lot of repairs, even after several years of use I expect dependability.

Fisher dealers all around me, closest is 5 miles.


----------



## buyamerican (Oct 15, 2004)

*Frozen, I checked Boss too, ...*

they are priced at the same level as the fisher $3800-$4000ish. For the same price, I'd prefer fisher (cuz I've had one and like it).

I don't want a v blade. I'm only looking at straight blades, 7.5'. Although, I gave an 8 footer a thought, but decided it wasn't a good idea for my 1/2 ton.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Frozen001 said:


> Boss does make a 7'6" v plow that I have seen on many 1500 (1/2 ton) trucks....


Problem is they aren't wide enough for a full-size truck.

V..........81"
Scoop...74"
Angle....77"

My truck is 80" wide at the front axle.

Buyamerican,

I could go either way...They're both nice plows. Boss make a really good straight blade as well. Real nice mount, in trip-edge and full trip. If you have a Boss dealer around, give them a shot.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

TLS said:


> Problem is they aren't wide enough for a full-size truck.
> 
> V..........81"
> Scoop...74"
> ...


Well I guess it depends on what he uses it for if it is just small stuff this would no really matter to much, remember is putting it on a 1/2 ton truck so he can really on go with a 7'6" plow (weight wise), to these small boss v's are in the neighbor hood of the straight blades. I thing the are intended to use the scoop position only for clean up. Also he could just only move the wing forward a little and still get a scoop, but be a bit wider.

But he said he wants a straight blade, and the fisher dealers a closer than all the others. A very important thing to consider.

I have run Fishers before, and now have a western. I will say the western does scrape much better than the fishers. I think this is because trip edge plows cannot have the same angle of attack as the full trip type of plows, although the new fisher X-blades do have a steeper angle of attack, and people those scrape better than regular steel fishers. So maybe it is more the angle of attack rather than the trip method.

With my western I do notice that when the blade does trip, it seems less violent than the fishers, so I would say that it would not beat up the truck as much.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

buyamerican,
I can't speak on the issue of trip edge vs. trip blade as I never used a trip edge. But I do have the Blizzard 760LT, this is my first year with it and it's been great. I did have it freeze up on me with -28 below one morning but a few hours in the shop to warm up took care of that. IMO, either way you go you're going to get a nice plow. It's like with most anything, if you take care of it and do routine maintenance any of the plows should last you a good long time. 

BTW, I've used my plow a lot this winter, been out 7 times just this month. It's pushed a ton of snow with no problems. Reason I mention that is that some folks get scared off by the fact the 760LT is lighter duty. Seems to be holding up great so far. 

Buck


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

buyamerican:

You have answered your own question. You say you are putting it on a 1/2 ton? I believe the rd is too heavy for the 1/2 ton. Check the weight. It should be in the 550lb. area for a 1/2 ton. In my biased opinion put a Blizzard beside any plow of comparable value look at them both and then decide.
I think you will get the Blizzard. $1000.00 less? Grab it quick.


----------



## buyamerican (Oct 15, 2004)

*I've got a 7.5' fisher RD on a 1/2 ton now,*

in fact I've had it for 10 years. The truck handles it great.

You're a Blizzard dealer aren't you? What's the warranty on the 760LT? What do you charge to install one? What's the best price I could possibly get on a new one? Any negotiating room on the price of these? thanks.


----------



## tmltrans (Oct 18, 2004)

*Go with what you know.*

The fisher blade is a good product as you know from your own experience. I have nothing bad to say about blizzards except the paint does not seem to be as durable, maybe rust just shows more against white? The price on the RD seems a little high but prices are different everywhere. I think I would stick with the fisher from your past experience. Also look at mount height, some hang too low for chevy IMO, especially boss.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a 7.5 RD on my truck. It works great but after this past storm I think next time around I'd go with something that is a full trip. The trip edge is not a forgiving blade so you really have to know what lies beneath the snow. My whole setup weighs in around 70 pounds heavier than the 760lt and my truck has no problems carrying the weight. I use 430lb of ballast.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I havent used either. Ive only used a 8ft Meyers Max on my freinds dads 04 f250, and it was a dream.

Anyway, about the pricing, thats good considering where you live and how much shipping is. It is $2600 installed + tax for a 760lt around here, but the closest dealer is about 150-200 miles, so thats why im considering renting a shop and becoming a dealer here in the Detroit area!

But thats a real good price, I'd snatch it up if I were you.


----------



## chevyshovelin (Oct 17, 2004)

:redbounce This is my first year with a trip edge,A fisher 7.5 rd on a 2004 chev 1/2ton ext cab. 2inch lift front and rear,,ok lows of the plow are,,for being such a heavy blade this thing sucks at back blading,2nd the trip edge sucks also,entering a business from a main road ,there is about a 1 or 2 inch lip,and when the plow hits it you know it BIG TIME. sounds and feels like your hitting a 3foot pole sticking out from the road,3rd gravel rocks salt fill your trip edge and is a pain to get out,paint is so so, starting to rust somewhat only 3mnth old,,cannot lift high enough for good stacking,,My next plow will be a blizzard full moldboard trip,,the light duty plow is to small ,and for the heavy duty plow from blizzard,well they made a big mistake not making an application to fit the chevy 1/2 ton,,hd blizzard only applicable on the 3/4ton,,,guess i need to trash my truck also.next rig will for surely be the f250 super duty :yow!:


----------

